

Show HN: Give Your Logo Some Love…Add It and Your Brand Colors to Aha - kb21
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/aha-custom-branding-colors-and-logo/

======
michaeka
YESSSSSS!!! Love this feature change! I'm always on my team about making sure
the branding on our presentations and products is correct. It's awesome we can
now ensure that branding flows into our tools! Thanks!

